# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  how do i draw a distribution chart in excel

## travish19

I have some data that is not a normal distribution.  I would like to draw a
distribution chart of this data

----------


## John Mansfield

To plot a distribution, one option is to use the INT and FREQUENCY functions
in an array formula.  If the title "Data" is in cell A1, assume that the data
in column A is the data that you want to count.  The "Bins" column consists
of the groupings that you want.

Data	Bins	Freq
4	1
3	2
2	3
3	4
4	5
5
4
2
3

To get the frequency, select the cell range C1:C5.  With the cells still
selected, enter this formula in the formula bar:

=INT(FREQUENCY(A2:A10,B2:B6))

Then, press the Control - Shift - Enter keys at the same time.  The
combination of Control - Shift - Enter enter the formula enter the formula as
an "array" formula.  An array formula appears with the "{" in the front and a
"}" at the end.  The results should look like this:

Data	Bins	Freq
4	1	0
3	2	2
2	3	3
3	4	3
4	5	1
5
4
2
3

Now just create a column or bar chart using the data in the range C2:C6 as
the source to create your distribution.

----
Regards,
John Mansfield
http://www.pdbook.com



"travish19" wrote:

> I have some data that is not a normal distribution.  I would like to draw a
> distribution chart of this data

----------


## Jon Peltier

In John's formula, the INT function is extraneous.

If your values are not whole numbers, they might not be placed in the bin you expect
or want. 3.21 is counted in the '4' bin, for example. To count each data value in
the bin of its integer part (i.e., put 3.21 into 3 where you want it), put INT
inside the Frequency function around the data range:

=FREQUENCY(INT(A2:A10),B2:B6)

Hold CTRL+SHIFT while pressing ENTER, as John describes, then construct your chart.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______

John Mansfield wrote:

> To plot a distribution, one option is to use the INT and FREQUENCY functions
> in an array formula.  If the title "Data" is in cell A1, assume that the data
> in column A is the data that you want to count.  The "Bins" column consists
> of the groupings that you want.
>
> Data	Bins	Freq
> 4	1
> 3	2
> 2	3
> 3	4
> 4	5
> 5
> 4
> 2
> 3
>
> To get the frequency, select the cell range C1:C5.  With the cells still
> selected, enter this formula in the formula bar:
>
> =INT(FREQUENCY(A2:A10,B2:B6))
>
> Then, press the Control - Shift - Enter keys at the same time.  The
> combination of Control - Shift - Enter enter the formula enter the formula as
> an "array" formula.  An array formula appears with the "{" in the front and a
> "}" at the end.  The results should look like this:
>
> Data	Bins	Freq
> 4	1	0
> 3	2	2
> 2	3	3
> 3	4	3
> 4	5	1
> 5
> 4
> 2
> 3
>
> Now just create a column or bar chart using the data in the range C2:C6 as
> the source to create your distribution.
>
> ----
> Regards,
> John Mansfield
> http://www.pdbook.com
>
>
>
> "travish19" wrote:
>
>
>>I have some data that is not a normal distribution.  I would like to draw a
>>distribution chart of this data

----------


## Michael R Middleton

travish19  -

> I have some data that is not a normal distribution.  I would like to draw
> a distribution chart of this data <

Use the Histogram tool of the Analysis ToolPak add-in that ships with Excel.

Or, use the Better Histogram add-in available at www.treeplan.com.

-  Mike

www.mikemiddleton.com

----------

